# Mountain Bikes/Snowmobiles



## Bergamo (Nov 2, 2006)

It is not my intention to start any "wars". Believe me. But...

What is more aggravating when you're on a quiet trail (Both instances have happened to me):

You're moving along on your x-c skis and some snowmobilers come blasting along and treat   you like the everyday roadkill on Boston area roads, or, the mountain bikers who are blasting along hiking trails and expect you to "move off"  for  them.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll have to say Mountain bikers but in all honesty I really have not encountered bad behaving mountain bikers going dowhnill OR snowmobiliers being on  trails they were not supposed to be on.

Last mountain bikers I saw on a hiking onnly trail were two walking their bikes up the Escarpment trail on Windham High Peak as I was descending near dusk.  (I believe they were going to get in a run figuring no one was going to be there on a Thursday around 7:00 PM, I was out before they were)

I have seen snowmobile tracks heading up Mt. Martha in NH going up the hiking trail from 115 but did not encounter the riders.  I have encountered riders on Greylock's roads & the logging logs in NH that are part of the snowmobile trail & that hikers need to walk on to get to the trailheads & the interaction has been fine.  they slow down some & the hikers yield.

In summer I do not frequent many mixed use trails (& no one is biking down Huntington Ravine or Flume Slide) except the Airline Rail Trail in Eastern CT & everyone behaves well.  Years ago on the Gay City Case Mtn. trails I recall some bikers but that was 15 years ago.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2006)

Bikers are there to enjoy the trail just like you are.  As long as they are allowed on the trail I don't see the problem.  Why not take the few second to step to the side so that they can pass?  You expect that they should stop and walk their bike behind you until you're ready take a break and move to the side?  If a faster hiker came up behind you would you hold them up, or would you happily move to the side to let them pass?

If they are trails that are supposed to be off limits to bikes then that's a different story...


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Bikers are there to enjoy the trail just like you are.  As long as they are allowed on the trail I don't see the problem.  Why not take the few second to step to the side so that they can pass?  You expect that they should stop and walk their bike behind you until you're ready take a break and move to the side?  If a faster hiker came up behind you would you hold them up, or would you happily move to the side to let them pass?
> 
> If they are trails that are supposed to be off limits to bikes then that's a different story...



Indeed, but most hiking trails are too technical for mtb's anyway.  Mtb trails need a lot more massaging, in general.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2006)

Bergamo said:


> It is not my intention to start any "wars". Believe me. But...
> 
> What is more aggravating when you're on a quiet trail (Both instances have happened to me):
> 
> You're moving along on your x-c skis and some snowmobilers come blasting along and treat   you like the everyday roadkill on Boston area roads, or, the mountain bikers who are blasting along hiking trails and expect you to "move off"  for  them.



I think getting passed by a group of people on horses sucks too..  But - I believe in sharing the trails...  i actually get off my bike and stop if horse are around


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 3, 2006)

Never had a problem and most mtbikers I know, including myself, are pretty considerate and usually only ride on bike specific parks or trails where you'd rarely see hikers. Plus, there are many hiking-only trails out there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2006)

dmc said:


> i actually get off my bike and stop if horse are around



Same here.  They always seem appreciative too, sometimes even a little surprised.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Same here.  They always seem appreciative too, sometimes even a little surprised.




When I was a kid we had horses... Shiney metal stuff and noises freaks them out..

It's kinda like how I stay out of skiers bump lines when on a board...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2006)

dmc said:


> When I was a kid we had horses... Shiney metal stuff and noises freaks them out..
> 
> It's kinda like how I stay out of skiers bump lines when on a board...



I understand why I should stop and get off.  From their reaction it seems not every MTBer is as considerate though...


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 4, 2006)

I used to be involved in trail maintenance in Rhode Island (Arcadia mostly) but gave it up due to mountain bikers. Water bars,stone treadways,rock cribs would be vandalized or torn out all together shortly after we installed them. It later turned out to be mountain bikers who had issues with the "obstructions".


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2006)

Now these trails that your XC skiing on are the groomed sled trails right?  Well the quit your complaing, because as far as I know, its the snowmobilers trail fees that made that trail nice and smooth for you.  So if you dont like them speeding along on their trails, get off them


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome swampyankee to Alpinezone!


----------



## BoB (Nov 11, 2006)

Any time I've encountered snowmobilers they've always been cautious and courteous . The trails where one would encounter them are few anyway.


----------



## FridayHiker (Nov 11, 2006)

Neither one bother me particularly, though I've done both activities myself as well.  However, ANY rude or thoughtless people -- hikers, bikers, snowmobilers -- irritate me.  I tend to hike fast -- jog sometimes on the trails, too -- and the people who tend to think that you should wait until the next time they decide to take a sit-down break before they'll let you pass -- are the most annoying.  I haven't encountered a rude person on a bike yet, and only a few on snowmobiles (and actually not while hiking).


----------

